# Frogg Togg Canyon cleated bootfoot waders



## GULF COAST FISHERMAN (Apr 18, 2016)

Does anyone have these waders? I am interested in getting a pair and would like some feedback on them. Thanks!


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Just purchased a pair a couple of months ago. Very comfortable to wear, easy to remove. NOT stingray proof.


----------



## CMT1 (May 6, 2007)

I like mine. A bit heavy as compared to stocking foot. Like the bootfoot best for hunting.


----------

